# Power Plant Lake Red Drum Fishing Hot



## jackieblue (Sep 13, 2007)

Texas Parks & Wildlife Dept. press release By LARRY HODGE
« on: September 01, 2007, 12:57:22 PM » Reply with quote Modify message Remove message

By LARRY HODGE
Texas Parks & Wildlife Dept.

Power Plant Lake Red Drum Fishing Hot

ATHENS, Texas—Red drum fishing on power plant lakes in Texas is as hot as the August weather.
Thanks to the donation of six- to 14-inch fish by commercial redfish farmers, Lakes Fairfield, Calaveras and Braunig have good populations of big red drum.
How big? Last Friday Zoe Ann Stinchcomb of Athens, fishing with guide Jackie Kennedy on Fairfield Lake, boated a 38.5-inch red drum that weighed 23.5 pounds.
Also fishing with Stinchcomb was Janice Arnsdorff, who holds the state freshwater catch-and-release record for red drum, a 38.13-inch fish caught July 4, 2007. That fish also came from Fairfield Lake.
Both fish are dwarfed by the state record freshwater redfish caught from Fairfield Lake by guide Billy Tyus in May 2001. That fish was 44 inches long and tipped the scales at 36.83 pounds.
The big fish bonanza is largely due to the generosity of Lonestar Aquafarms, Ltd., of Palacios, which produces redfish for the retail market. In 2004 and 2006 the farm donated surplus red drum to Texas Parks and Wildlife Department for stocking into power plant lakes, which have the warm water redfish need to survive year-around.
Red drum are a saltwater species that can live but not reproduce in fresh water.
Anglers do not have to use the trophy red drum tag on their license on fish caught from fresh water. All the freshwater lakes stocked with red drum have a 20-inch minimum length requirement, no maximum size limit and a daily bag limit of three fish.
Jackie Kennedy can be reached at 903-603-3793 for red fish trips on Fairfield or Trading House Creek.









Zoeann Stinchcomb was fishing with guide Jackie Kennedy August 24 when she caught this 38.5-inch, 23.5-pound red drum from Fairfield Lake.






Arnsdorff2.jpg
Janice Arnsdorff also landed a big red August 24 while fishing with Jackie Kennedy on Fairfield Lake. Arnsdorff caught the state freshwater catch-and-release red drum record from Fairfield Lake in July 2007.

CREDIT
TPWD Photos © 2007, Larry D. Hodge






Janice, Zoeann, and Jackie hooked up with three reds, on August 24, all fish landed.






Mr Larry Hodge with one of the two reds he landed August 24.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy $h9%

:shock: 


Ummm, when should I come down and how much?


----------



## jackieblue (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm unsure of posting rates and such here but if you will email me at [email protected] we can discuss it remove -nospam


----------

